# Hello... we're suppliers of targets.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Flingprom.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:

Good idea. Nice looking targets.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I would think arrows would just tear these things up and be useless within ten shots. Could you please explain a little more about them?


----------



## jtrasap (Dec 7, 2011)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I would think arrows would just tear these things up and be useless within ten shots. Could you please explain a little more about them?



+1

I'm wondering how these work. I'm picturing a ripped up target and some lost arrows. Really interested in learning how these things work.


----------



## NYY_12 (Dec 5, 2011)

:welcomesign: 2 AT!!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like an interesting product! Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------

